# Quick! anyone know about Jet jbs-18 bandsaw



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

*Never Mind - Anyone know about Jet jbs-18 bandsaw - NeverMind*

I have been flirting with getting a bandsaw and just haven't pulled the trigger waiting for the right on and right price. I have typically looking at the 14" Delta or Jets with the riser block. Up on C-list today there is an older 18" jet, model jbs-18... which has a bigger motor and a 12" resaw ability as is, which is probably better then a riser block. The price seems right too. 

Does anyone know anything about these saws? I usually like older tools but this one does say "made it Taiwan" on the label... so maybe it isn't the good old boy quality. Let me know quick so maybe I"ll buy it today!


Thanks
Derek


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Slow Down.. You have a case of the want;s..*

Figure out what you budget is and check everything out and get one that matches your needs Also why do you need a 18 inch saw?






Dvoigt said:


> I have been flirting with getting a bandsaw and just haven't pulled the trigger waiting for the right on and right price. I have typically looking at the 14" Delta or Jets with the riser block. Up on C-list today there is an older 18" jet, model jbs-18... which has a bigger motor and a 12" resaw ability as is, which is probably better then a riser block. The price seems right too.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these saws? I usually like older tools but this one does say "made it Taiwan" on the label... so maybe it isn't the good old boy quality. Let me know quick so maybe I"ll buy it today!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I don't need an 18" saw, I'm sure a 14" would work for 90% of what I would do. It is more about the resaw capacity to me, and the bigger motor on an 18" will only help that cause. All the ones that have I have looked at have been in the 600 range, and this one is half that.

But if is it crap, then I don't care if it is free... that is why i wanted some opinion on this exact model.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

After a quick google search: http://www.woodworking-online.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16430


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Interesting I searched too and couldn't find anything thing... 


The orginal poster in that forum posted about the Jet jwbs18b, I'm not sure what the difference is... but later in the thread a guy references owning a jbs-18 but says that it has a 1.5 HP motor and resaws 10" which is not what this picture states... so that is just confusing


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Another guy said they updated it to the jbs-18x, which seems to have the capacity and power that your tag says and was a much needed update.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got an email back saying that it sold! Must have been decent enough...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dv,
How's that old saying go, something about snoozing. Just kidding. I own some jet machines, 14" bandsaw, 6" longbed jointer, 1 1/2hp dust collector, large buffer, mini lathe, and a 1642 large lathe. I have been very happy with their quality, performance, fit and finish, and customer service people. As far as I know, jet has been made in Taiwan for a long time. They were one of the earlier companies to bring machines in from overseas. I wouldn't be afraid to buy an older one, but just like any used machine, make your decision based on the shape it's in. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

My dad always told me that too...

It just wasn't meant to be, I check C-list at least once a day for bandsaws and the guy didn't have a phone number so I had to wait for an email reply.... I'm still trying to figure out how someone beat me to it!


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you checked out the grizzly G0555? It is virtually identical to the jet 14" in capabilities plus it has more features for a cheaper price. The jet does not come with a miter gauge or resaw fence, almost $170 in basic add ons right off the bat. The grizzly comes with both the miter gauge and resaw fence PLUS it comes with a blade tension lever (the jet equivalent is the Carter quick release $180), ball bearing roller blade guides (jet needs Carter $170 upgrade), AND 2 speed settings. 

The jet needs $500 in upgrades and accessories just to equal the features of the grizzly. Don't get me wrong, I think that jet makes a good product, I just happen to think that your also paying for a name.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

way to hijack a year old post you two...

For future reference the Mods deleted the post i was yelling about... just so you all don't think i'm crazy and yelling at no one.


----------

